# Swedish: some chatting words...



## Språkliga Möten

nå e sjuk så ja tar no e lugnt å
ok.. sköt ti få ta e longt å

i'm guessing discussion the above is about "I'm ill so I'm just taking it easy." "ok.. take care of yourself" 

Is this interpretaion correct?


----------



## Plopp

Are you sure this is even Swedish? I wouldn't understand a word if someone wrote to me like this...  I think the last words of the message should be 'ok.. take care of yourself and take it easy' but I'm far from sure of it.


----------



## USB-anslutning

My guess would be:
Well, I'm sick so I'll probably just take it easy. So ok, take care of yourself and take it easy then.

It's mangled beyond what I can easily read though.


----------



## jonquiliser

Språkliga Möten said:


> nå e sjuk så ja tar no e lugnt å
> ok.. skö*n*t ti få ta e longt å
> 
> i'm guessing discussion the above is about "I'm ill so I'm just taking it easy." "ok.. take care of yourself"
> 
> Is this interpretaion correct?



Yup, it's Swedish. It's some Finnish dialect, don't ask me which.. 

Approximately:
I'm ill so I'll take it easy.
Ok... nice to be able to take it easy sometimes.

Standard Swedish:
Jag är sjuk nu så jag tar det nog  ta det lugnt. [=ska nog ta det; possible someone made her/him a suggestion for doing something that s/he declines because of being ill]
Ok... Skönt att få ta det lugnt också [att man kan göra det nån gång].


----------



## Södertjej

Det är intressant vad du säger Jonquiliser. I Sverige skriver man också så här när man chattar/sms:ar (hur stavas det egentligen?)  men _det_ blir de (eller d har jag sett) inte e. _Är_ blir e, i Stockholm iaf; _också_ har jag sett som oxå men inte bara å. Ti skulle jag aldrig fattat som _att_.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Södertjej said:


> man chattar/sms:ar (hur stavas det egentligen?)


Språkrådet rekommenderar sms:ar, eller skickar sms, men jag tycker messar låter bra också.
http://www.spraknamnden.se/sprakladan/ShowSearch.aspx?id=id=26149;objekttyp=lan

/Wilma


----------



## Södertjej

Tack Wilma. Messar låter ju jättebra!


----------



## jonquiliser

Södertjej said:


> Det är intressant vad du säger Jonquiliser. I Sverige skriver man också så här när man chattar/sms:ar (hur stavas det egentligen?)  men _det_ blir de (eller d har jag sett) inte e. _Är_ blir e, i Stockholm iaf; _också_ har jag sett som oxå men inte bara å. Ti skulle jag aldrig fattat som _att_.



Ja alltså det är ju "dialektalt", inte (bara) chatspeak. _Det _är då _he_ eller _e_ (vilket beror på var det förekommer i satsen), _är_ blir _e_. T.ex. "he [e] int nå rolit ti va sjuk"; "ta e int så hårt". 

"Å" för _och_ eller _också_ är helt enkelt för att man rätt genomgående säger så här; _och _sägs väldigt sällan. "Ti" som _att_ har kanske en motsvarighet i somliga svenska dialekters "te å"?

Ser förresten att jag läst fel tidigare; utan kontext blir det lätt så. Meningarna är ju: "Nå, jag är sjuk så jag tar det nog också lugnt/Ok.. skönt att få ta det lugnt också."


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

Är ni säkra på att det inte är norska då? Det känns lite så..


----------



## dinji

Språkliga Möten said:


> nå e sjuk så ja tar no e lugnt å
> ok.. skö*n*t ti få ta e longt å


 


jonquiliser said:


> Yup, it's Swedish. It's some Finnish dialect, don't ask me which..


Clearly it is Ostrobotnian Swedish - Nyland Swedish would read: 
nå, [ja] e sjuk*er* [ja] så n*u* tar ja (d)e lungt [ja] å´
ok.. skönt ti få ta (d)e lungt å´


jonquiliser said:


> Ja alltså det är ju "dialektalt", inte (bara) chatspeak. _Det _är då _he_ eller _e_ (vilket beror på var det förekommer i satsen), _är_ blir _e_. T.ex. "he [e] int nå rolit ti va sjuk"; "ta e int så hårt".
> 
> "Å" för _och_ eller _också_ är helt enkelt för att man rätt genomgående säger så här; _och _sägs väldigt sällan. "Ti" som _att_ har kanske en motsvarighet i somliga svenska dialekters "te å"?


The short *å* as used in all spoken swedish vernacualars in Finland, also in the more "educated" dialectal variants, equals perfectly the archaic written *ock*, which is no longer used in standard written Swedish. I am rather confident that you will find the same use in some dialects in Sweden.


jonquiliser said:


> Ser förresten att jag läst fel tidigare; utan kontext blir det lätt så. Meningarna är ju: "Nå, jag är sjuk så jag tar det nog också lugnt/Ok.. skönt att få ta det lugnt också."


The first "ock" 'also' could depending on the context refer to the adverb *lugnt* but more likely it refers to the person: "_Also I_ am taking it easy"


----------



## dinji

DieuEtMonDroit said:


> Är ni säkra på att det inte är norska då? Det känns lite så..


Veit tu, he e no´ bara söysleis at he tenand e österbottniska. He gar naleis ti hör hur dom språkas tå man läser opp rytmen i all tömde små orde.

Men no´ er e å naliti som åslöjar att he e taji från na chat på näti. He e naleis ader formulera än talspråtji sku vara.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

dinji said:


> Veit tu, he e no´ bara söysleis at he tenand e österbottniska. He gar naleis ti hör hur dom språkas tå man läser opp rytmen i all tömde små orde.
> 
> Men no´ er e å naliti som åslöjar att he e taji från na chat på näti. He e naleis ader formulera än talspråtji sku vara.


A najj! De häera förrsteårr ja ente alls! Va hongan dillarr han om?  

/Wilma


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

Wilma_Sweden said:


> A najj! De häera förrsteårr ja ente alls! Va hongan dillarr han om?
> 
> /Wilma


 
Ja vene redit, me nått på nån dialekt e de la. ja har typ aldri skrivi såhär innan, de e lite skumt o kanske lyckas ja'nte så bra. (Vi bryter säkerligen mot någon av Wordreferences otaliga regler nu ).


----------



## dinji

Wilma_Sweden said:


> A najj! De häera förrsteårr ja ente alls! Va hongan dillarr han om?
> 
> /Wilma


söysleis = söys- < swaleidis + -leis < -leidis ~kontaminerad form av såleidis
tenand = te- < thär + na-nd ??? jfr isländska "tharna" 'där'
gar = går 
naleis = någorledes
språkas (ad hoc lån av mej i misstag från nyländsk dialekt, borde vara "talas")
tömde = dom där
naliti = något lite
taji = taget
ader ~ annars (borde säkert ha varit i denna syntax: aderleis)


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

dinji said:


> söysleis = söys-...


Tack för översättningen! 


DieuEtMonDroit said:


> Ja vene redit, me nått på nån dialekt e de la. ja har typ aldri skrivi såhär innan, de e lite skumt o kanske lyckas ja'nte så bra. (Vi bryter säkerligen mot någon av Wordreferences otaliga regler nu ).


Förmodligen. Jag överdrev dessutom - jag snackar Lundaskånska, d.v.s. utan diftonger, och uttalar 'hundan' som det skrivs. Jag förkortar också väldigt lite när jag chattar.

Slutsatsen måste ändå bli att den som hädanefter säger att skånska är svårt att förstå får en rullebör i skallen! 

/Wilma

(rullebör=skottkärra=wheelbarrow)


----------

